# Soul Fire 2016



## rumag (23. Oktober 2015)

Mich würde eure Meinung zum 2016er Soul Fire interessieren. Ich habe gestern den neuen Rose Bike Katalog bekommen und das SF sieht schon geil aus.
Was ich nicht so gut finde ist die starke Ausrichtung auf den Einsatz im Bikepark. Die 2014er und 2015er Modelle sind meiner Meinung nach vielseitiger einsetzbar.


----------



## rumag (23. Oktober 2015)

Hier noch ein link zum neuen SF.

http://enduro-mtb.com/eurobike-2015-fast-final-das-rose-soul-fire-2016/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (30. Oktober 2015)

Viele Hersteller bieten ja keinen Freerider (mehr)  an,  finde es gut das Rose dagegen hält.  Optisch und Technisch gefällt es mir auf jedenfall sehr.


----------



## rumag (3. März 2016)

Jetzt bestellbar. Aber wenn ich die Preise anschaue.......
Teilweise gute Details. Zum Beispiel kein Press Fit Lager mehr. Aber das alte SF finde ich nach wie vor vielseitiger. Das neue SF würde ich vermutlich nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## cube-rider-73 (5. März 2016)

Hab auch schon drauf gewartet , aber ist doch mehr für BP , dann kann man auch gleich DH Boliden kaufen ,oder !
Oder Vyro Kurbel rein dann kann man es auch treten , aber knappe 16kg treten in GX.
Jetzt steh ich wieder da FR oder DH Bike ?


----------



## Stemminator (5. März 2016)

cube-rider-73 schrieb:


> Hab auch schon drauf gewartet , aber ist doch mehr für BP , dann kann man auch gleich DH Boliden kaufen ,oder !
> Oder Vyro Kurbel rein dann kann man es auch treten , aber knappe 16kg treten in GX.
> Jetzt steh ich wieder da FR oder DH Bike ?



Eine Alternative wäre vielleicht das Radon Swoop 170,  das es ja mit Lyrik und Vivid Air gibt.  Demnächst soll wohl noch eine "verspieltere"  Variante auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## cube-rider-73 (8. März 2016)

"Verspieltere Variante" sagt wer . Mehr Infos .
Ja Swoop könnte auch was sein , mehr Uphill tauglich  , aber die Farben , und das Design des Rohrsatzes , schrecklich .


----------



## gonzo31031960 (15. Mai 2016)

Das alte Soul Fire ist defenetiv vielseitiger da 2fach übersetzt deswegen vielseitiger aber das muss Rose nunmal selber wissen ich hab den alten Type und bin damit vielseitiger. Klar das das keine Rakete ist zum hoch fahren aber so stressfrei damit runter zu kommen sowie im normalen Strassenverkehr mit guten Bremsen Zee von Shimano ein Gedicht da kann kommen was will. Gruß Gonzo


----------



## Stemminator (21. Mai 2016)

Optisch gefällt mir das Swoop auch nicht!  Das mit der Verspielteren Variante stand im Text der letzten Freeride Ausgabe zum Swoop Test. 

Wollte das Soul Fire eigentlich in Wibe Probe gefahren sein,  aber bei dem beschissenen Wetter welches am Sonntag über Wibe herrschte ist mir glatt die Lust darauf vergangen.  
Könnte es schon einer testen oder hat es gar jemand?


----------



## Bollock1 (16. Juni 2018)

Servus beisammen, 
Ich möchte für meinen Sohn (15 Jahre, 1,70 groß) das soulfire 2016 holen (bzw. gefällt ihm das voll gut).
Hätte jetzt ein gutes gebrauchtes in Größe "m" an der Angel. 
Fährt wer von euch in dieser Größe bzw. für welche Größe findet ihr es geeignet?
Ist es für 170 und wachsend ok?

Einsatzbereit wäre 90% Park und 10 % kleinere Touren. Dzt.  Fährt er ein Cube Fritzz 160 in small.

Vielen Dank für eure mithilfe.


----------

